# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  کرک و ساخت فایل نصب با امنیت فوق العاده

## abolgg

سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید عزیز 
برنامه ای که با زبان سی شارپ پیاده سازی و تکمیل شده با چی سورسش را باید  کد کرد و با چی باید فایل نصب براش ساخت تا دیگه خیالم راحت باشه که کسی  نمیتونه کرکش کنه و نرم افزار را به اسم خودش به فروش برسونه ؟ 
پیشا پیش از همکاریتون ممنونم

----------


## darknes666

جلوگیری کردن از کرک شدن .net ها غیر ممکنه.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B2%D8%A7%D8%B1

----------

